# Really Lashley



## TheGreatBanana

They protecting him because the Lashley vs Lesnar match up still has money and can be continued in the future.


----------



## TKOW

Mr.Z said:


> This is how they do Bobby. Come on


They did it to protect him.


----------



## Adapting

Like everyone else said... they're protecting him. Now he'll probably just face Oldberg at mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

It's Bobby Lashley.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## reamstyles

Why did they have beat 2 each and have be more creative to protect bobby..this doesnt make him look weak tbh


----------



## Clique

Maybe this will lead to Lashley vs. Rollins because it was Rollins' buckle bomb that caused Lashley to be taken out of the match.


----------



## FriedTofu

Yeah they were booking to protect Lashley but this is such a lazy way to do it. They could have made him eliminate the rest of the field like Brock to make him look like an equal to Brock before losing but they chose the easiest laziest way to book 'he never lost cuz injuries'.


----------



## Mr.Z

I really hope so. This means he is still undefeated against Brock.


----------



## Top bins

Clique said:


> Maybe this will lead to Lashley vs. Rollins because it was Rollins' buckle bomb that caused Lashley to be taken out of the match.


I think that's the direction. Seth brags about it which will set up the match. I thought it was ridiculous booking.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 117142


Random but ok lol


----------



## American_Nightmare

Top bins said:


> I think that's the direction. Seth brags about it which will set up the match. I thought it was ridiculous booking.


The question then is where does that leave Cody


----------



## DUSTY 74

RainmakerV2 said:


> Random but ok lol


I was taking a jab at the irony of the planned concussion angle w Lashley / yet poor ole Madcap couldn't even get a single medic 😉 guess the jokes on him this time

but in honor of madcap i can see the material for Friday already

madcap : Hey Corbin why aren’t concussions real

Corbin : I don’t know madcap why aren’t concussions real

madcap : because there all in your head

…….

madcap; honestly Corbin getting a concussion wasn’t that bad

corbin: whys that madcap

madcap; it hurt when it happened but I barely remember it now
………


----------



## DRose1994

I actually think this works so well, keeping the rest of the year in mind. Lashley still has a bone of contention with Lesnar and you can rehash that for Summerslam, Survivor Series or do a triple threat or 2 with Lesnar/Reigns/Lashley.

The way to go was to have champ vs champ at WM. Lashley got another title reign and will probably get another one in the future. Can’t be mad at this. Bigger picture stuff.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Nope it was apparently booked to hide an injury and thats all


----------



## wwetna1

It’s hard to know if it was to keep Bobby strong. Or it could be just to stop Bobby from working hurt.

WWE has kept carmella and nakamura on tv for a while despite both being hurt. They just used Zelina and Boggs to hide them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

It was definitely to protect the injury. Not a coincidence.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Explains why Lashley was clearly taking all those suplex’s from Brock at royal rumble oddly to his side


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Just saw this.


----------



## ThirdMan

Yeah, those high-angle, twisting German Suplexes from Brock at the Rumble probably f***ed Lashley's shoulder up. Very much a shame.


----------



## Chan Hung

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 117142


Didnt this happen to Lance Archer? Or similar??


----------



## the_hound

Chan Hung said:


> Didnt this happen to Lance Archer? Or similar??


no that never happened, just like hardy landing on the back of his head never happened either.


----------



## Tomzy95

So Lashley was never actually competing in this match and was always planned to leave after that ‘spot’ or did that spot legit injure him?


----------



## Top bins

American_Nightmare said:


> The question then is where does that leave Cody


Teaming up with the Miz 😂


----------



## Mr.Z

Damn so he is out of mania


----------



## TD Stinger

Tomzy95 said:


> So Lashley was never actually competing in this match and was always planned to leave after that ‘spot’ or did that spot legit injure him?


Sounds like he got hurt at the Rumble and this spot was used to write him off. It kind of checks out since I don't think he's wrestled since the Rumble.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

In hindsight I'm cool with it. He doesn't have to get pinned by Lesnar, he gets time off to deal with his injury, and hopefully he comes back when Lesnar's back on his fucking farm and out of the way so Lashley can be booked like an actual strong main eventer again.


----------



## Leviticus

TheGreatBanana said:


> They protecting him because the Lashley vs Lesnar match up still has money and can be continued in the future.


"protecting" him by 
1; Making him look weak by having him win the title after interference
2; Not even giving him one single defense, and please don't start with the whole "He's injured" BS. It has nothing to do with his injury. WWE insiders have said that Lashley was going to get beat by Brock regardless. 

Putting the title on him when he was clearly an afterthought, when they had no intentions of giving him a legit reign was a bad idea. It just makes it look like he can't beat Brock without interference. It really hurts his entire gimmick and mystique.


----------

